# Toby enters Hospice Care



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We had our vet appointment today. The vet said we are putting Toby in "hospice care". What that means is that we will not do any further testing unless it's for something that can be treated very simply to greatly improve his quality of life (for example, a UTI). We won't treat anything unless it will make him feel better, and we won't seek cures for anything.
We will just try to make him as comfortable and as happy as possible for as long as possible. 
My vet's definition of "hospice" includes euthanasia at the proper time, hopefully at home if we can work it out.
I am supposed to keep him on the ivermectin, at least intermittently, to get the demodex under control at least to the point where he doesn't get secondary skin infections. The demodex doesn't bother him a bit, but the secondary infections do and the antibiotics to treat them ruin his appetite.
The lump on his front leg "might be" a mast cell tumor, but my vet said he wasn't even going to aspirate it. He said we won't treat it even if it is, it doesn't seem to bother him, so leave it alone.
The ugly sore from his harness I'm just supposed to put some antibiotic (prescription of course, couldn't use plain old cheap neosporin, sheeesh) ointment on it and keep an eye on it. Of course, no harness until it heals up. As a side note, I did make him the sweatshirt sling, I like it a lot, but I think it rubs on the sore, too. The vet said it probably should have been stitched but he really can't do it 3 or more days later, so we're just going to let it heal and hope it does. He said it looks like there is already some new tissue growth, so hopefully it will heal up.
We didn't check his blood pressure, since he refuses to eat when he's on the enalapril so we can't treat it.
Toby has lost 3 pounds in the last month, but we both feel that's from when I couldn't get any food into him. Now that he's off the enalapril, he's eating normally and I hope he doesn't lose any more weight or even gains a little back. 
I asked my vet, who knows me very, very well, to look me in the eye and tell me if I'm keeping Toby alive too long. He said that only I can make that decision, but if it were HIS dog, he'd say it's too soon. Toby still eats well, is perky and happy, craves attention, loves to be outside, and my vet says, "his eyes are full of life". He just can't get up and is having a very, very hard time walking now. But my vet said, "I know you well enough to know you won't put him down just because he's a nuisance because he needs help to get around. We put them down when it's for their benefit, not for ours".


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry, Barb, but I know exactly where you and your vet are coming from and I definitely agree. Keep him comfortable and happy, nd you'll know when it's time.

I really like what your vet said "We put them down when it's for their benefit, not for ours". 

Hugs and prayers to you and Toby.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

"We put them down when it's for their benefit, not for ours". I love this too !!
Prayers for you and Toby XXOO


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, this time in a dog's life is so sad. He is lucky he has you to watch over him.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry. I hope Toby will continue to eat well and generally enjoy his life. Sending hugs your way and kisses for Toby.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is so hard to be in this place, watching them get older is harder on us than it is on them. I hope Toby has many, many more days where is eyes are full of life and makes you smile. I know without doubt that you are and will continue to give him everything he needs to be comfortable and happy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I definitely know where your are at this point in Toby's life. it is not easy but we are there for them until ...........Many Hugs & Kisses for you and Toby.
June


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Tobey. I have been there with my Goliath, and trust me you will know when the time is here to say good bye. Just stay strong and give Tobey all the loving you can.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this news. I'm sure you will do a great job making Toby's remaining time as pleasurable as possible. I know with my previous seniors that the eyes really are the windows to the soul. I had to help my Cedah up for months before she told me it was time. Give Toby a snug for me and the boys.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Toby is blessed. Truly. 

You will only do what is best for him. We know that, he knows that.

Hugs.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh, I am so, so sorry to hear this. You and Toby will be in my thoughts.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that you have to go through this and I hope that Toby has lots more happy days with you. I'm sure that you've seen these but I thought it might be something to help Toby. ComfortLift Carrier: Sling-style dog carrier supports and assists older or arthritic dogs
Saying prayers for you and Toby.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sad to read the news. I am praying for many more good days with your Toby.

Hugs and Kisses.

Tracy, Ellie and Angel Lucy ( would be 11 years birthday today.)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and Toby. I know what it is like to have a beloved golden receiving palliative care. It is so hard to live in the moment but that is what they model for us. Praying Toby has many days yet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Your vet sounds like a wonderful partner on this journey. Bless his heart, I'm sending lots of prayers of healing and strength to Toby. And many prayers for you too. Try your best to live in the moment just as he does. There will be time for sadness and mourning later.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am sorry you and Toby are having to travel this road but am happy that you have a very wise vet to help. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Barb. I am so sorry you are going through this with Toby. He is so blessed to have you taking care of him. You will know when it is right. I'll be thinking about you and keeping Toby in my thoughts.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Knowing when it's time is the easy part.... Accepting it is the toughest. My Frazier was as happy as a pup till the hour he left me, and that is what makes the painful decision to end their suffering so very very difficult. I had to get Okay with the fact that he was NOT going to get better, and that what was inevitably coming down the road in god knows how long would be so very much worse. Our babies never deserve anything less than happiness, and to me, it was his happiness that won out. I had to let him go so that the happiness was still there. Many Hugs to you and your Toby in the days ahead. I truly know what you are going through. It's only been 2 months since I said goodbye to my boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is so fortunate to have you as his "Mom" and his vet to look after him at this time. He is in the best hands and I hope your remaining days together are full of love. HUGS.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Barb you are so brave to be going through this. Toby is so lucky to have you and I know that you will both make the best of his days here. Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Barb, sorry to hear this. I am happy that Toby has you to walk with him through this journey. Give Toby a hug from me.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this news about Toby, but I'm glad that he has you looking out for him and loving him. Sending prayers for all of you. {{{{}}}}


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you so very much for the kind words and support. It makes me strong, so I can be strong for him.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry.. Here's hoping for many more "good days" with Toby.. He is really lucky that his person cares as much as you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, this is such a sad time. My heart is truly with you.

You know him best, and he knows you will do best by him. And I truly believe they let us know when it's time to let them go. 

Until then, I wish you happy days together. He's so lucky to have you. And your vet sounds truly wonderful.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Big hugs, what a difficult time. I know you will cherish every minute you have with him.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending many thoughts to you for many comfort filled days. I know it's so hard.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping Toby in my prayers. He sounds like he still has alot of zest for living. Reading your post reminded me so much of Beau. There were days, I wondered if it was his time but then we would surprise me and go and go like the energizer bunny. Your vet sounds like an amazing person and knows exactly what to do. ((((HUGS))) to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Barb, you and Toby will be in our thoughts and prayers. We love you Toby, you are a trooper! Relax and feel the comfort that your wonderful mom has given you all these years.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Barb,

Sending you so many prayers and thoughts in the coming days and weeks. It's great that he is eating and happy for the most part. That helps ease your heart a bit for now.

You will find some days are better than others, so try to keep that in perspective. And I think your vet is so wise, we should definitely make decisions for their benefit, not ours. Hugs to you and your hubby who I know is trying to recover himself.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the toughest time of loving our dogs and I am sorry you and Toby are going through this.

You will know when it is time, and your vet's words were so wise 'We put them down when it's for their benefit, not for ours'.

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi and I are walking the same walk with you and Toby...its not easy that is for sure...Walking the path with a caring vet that will always help advocate for your dog's best interest makes all the difference in the world. Take care...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh Barb. I'm in tears for you and your boy. I know this time has to come, but it is so very hard.

I am just so very sorry, but so glad that "_Toby still eats well, is perky and happy, craves attention, loves to be outside, and my vet says, "his eyes are full of life"._ " What a trooper -what a doll.:smooch:

You all are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm glad your vet is so understanding and is so good about helping you at this time. Give Toby a big hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barb

So sorry to hear this news.

I know you well enough to know that you and Toby will spend quality time together.
So glad Toby is eating and happy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sad hugs from me too. 
Give Toby a huge kiss from the lady in Maryland. 
Try to live in the moment, like he does. 
I'll be praying for you and Toby & for good days.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I hope you have many days left with your Toby. I know you will treasure everyone of them. (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) and prayers.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

awww I will be thinking of you guys and sending ((((hugs))) and prayers as many happy days as posisble, this is hard - but I also see it as a time to say goodbye (something many of us don't get, in an odd way a gift to know you love him and he loves you) and enjoy the little things. You have given so much to Toby and I know he knows how much you love him and I'm sure he is counting on that love to know when it's time...I also know they tend to let you know in subtle ways. I hope his harness irritation clears up quickly - maybe a few days sitting outside in the sun will help that...sunshine makes things better.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm sorry*

But I'm glad you have the clarity and strength to do what's best for Toby. I've been through the " hospice care" phase with my first golden. There is a time to say enough is enough. Make the most of your time with him. Take comfort in your ability to stop his suffering, when the time comes. It is the final gift and act of love we give our four legged companions. My thoughts are with you and the other humans on this board going through the same thing. Alex


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry you are going through this with Toby. But I'm glad he has a mom who's brave enough, and strong enough, to put his best interests first and do what's best for him. I hope you have a lot more "quality" time left together.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Toby has a wonderful mom who knows what is best for him. I'm sure you are doing the right thing, so just stay strong for him.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Praying Toby has many more good days. Hugs to you both!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks so much, it really does help me to hear the kind wishes from everyone.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear this, Barb. Hoping and praying that Toby still has many more good days.
And I agree - he's so lucky to have you. Everyone knows that you'll put his well-being ahead of your own pain.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The last year of my boys life certainly had it's trials and tribulations as you know. I know it is not easy. Get one thing fixed and another pops up. Then you know in your heart it is getting close to the end, and do everything for them to maintain their quality of life.

It is so difficult and not so straightforward when it gets near the end. That spark in their eyes is a major indicator for me, you will know. I hope you have a lot more quality time with your boy.:crossfing

I wish you guys lived closer, I would love to push Toby around through your fields for a few miles in Tuckers wagon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

In my "next" life, if there is reincarnation and we cannot come back as humans, I want to be the Golden Retriever of someone caring, compassionate, knowledgeable and strong like Barb, and many other similar members of this forum (you know who you are).  

I hope you have many more good days with Toby and I hope the weather will give you many sunny warm days together to savor and enjoy.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> I wish you guys lived closer, I would love to push Toby around through your fields for a few miles in Tuckers wagon.


 
+10

I had so wished that too Steve when my Frazier passed away. Tucker and his wagon and your posts served as such a HUGE comfort to me. Your love story with him touched Many Many people here. Tucker was one lucky guy, and so is Toby. and I truly beleive that they know how much we love them. That is why they fill our lives with so many smiles.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope that you still have more time with Toby, and know that you will do what is right for him. Sending good wishes and prayers for you all


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It's so bittersweet. I'm sure you'll have many enjoyable and memorable moments to come, but it's so sad at the same time. 
Sounds like he has the best care there is and I'm glad for people who are brave and strong enough to do what you're doing.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I know that when it is time, you will listen to Toby, and he will tell you. Until then, as bittersweet as it is, cherish every moment you have with him. I've been in this position before with animals, and it actually is an incredibly special time to have your entire focus go to making your beloved friend happy and comfortable, when the elements of having to worry about things have been removed. 

I'm thinking of you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> +10
> 
> I had so wished that too Steve when my Frazier passed away. Tucker and his wagon and your posts served as such a HUGE comfort to me. Your love story with him touched Many Many people here. Tucker was one lucky guy, and so is Toby. and I truly beleive that they know how much we love them. That is why they fill our lives with so many smiles.


I am glad his story helped you. His wagon came in handy for picking up those in need (Ben is still kickin' BTW) and Tucker did not mind sharing. Barb is a great caregiver/guardian and we all do the best we can in our own individual way. This "hospice care" is not easy stuff and I feel for those that have never been through it before, it is tough. No idea how I would have gotten this wagon to our dog walking areas without a full size truck though, that thing is huge.










Ear skritchs and hugs for Toby I hope your DH is doing ok too of course, you certainly have a full plate. May you have those special quite moments with your boy, just you and him, just "being". Moments like that can never be replaced and never forgotten. I know this for sure. (((hugs)))










I hope it all works out in the with him at home with you guys when the time comes. I had the vet come to my home with Deardra, but took Tucker to the vets, he loved it there. He got into and out of the truck and walked in by himself. Even tried to sneak a cookie from the vet techs before he went into the room. My arm around him when he met the end. It was peaceful, my responsibility to him fulfilled. He was a perfect boy.

One thing I did to keep him stimulated was tie a piece of monofilament fishing line (invisible to him) to one of his stuffies and leave it one the floor then twitch it  What fun to see the look in his eyes when it came to life all by itself. Kinda like lure chasing for the seniors  Quality of life till the end.

And off topic if I may: I wish the first timers would read the senior threads, prepare yourselves, gonna happen.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, as hard as it is on your heart, I think you are blessed to have this time with Toby. It helped me during a similar time with Cody to realize that each day was a "new normal" and thus, not to lament what he could no longer do but to celebrate our time together. Memorize his coat under your hand, the sound of his breathing, the silkiness of his ears, as those memories will help sustain you when your boy has his angel wings. In the meantime, please give him a gentle hug from me and know that I am thinking of you and yours as you travel this bit of the journey.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby is the first dog I will lose. Somewhere in the back of your mind you always know that *someday* it's going to happen, but that some day seems so far away. And then you come to realize that the day is drawing closer and closer.
Toby is walking on the path to the bridge. I'm hoping he can stop many times along the way before he gets there, to relax and enjoy the sunshine, and spend a little more time here with us.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is walking on the path to the bridge. I'm hoping he can stop many times along the way before he gets there, to relax and enjoy the sunshine, and spend a little more time here with us.


Beautifully said. As other have mentioned, you are entering a bittersweet portion of you and Toby's journey. Knowing the end is drawing closer and yet relishing each moment with him - the way the sun shines in his fur, the way his tail wags when he hears you, the quiet acceptance of a life well lived. .

It hurts, it hurts a lot but at the same time they still teach us so much as they start walking their path towards the Bridge.

Cyber hugs


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. What Finns Fan said is so true. I tried to memorize everything I could with my Casey. She's been gone 3 months and when I close my eyes, I can feel her. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for you. i know you've given him a wonderful life.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

At first when I read the thread name I got really worried, as I didn't really know what it meant for a dog to be in hospice care. But even while reading the thread I was nodding my head in acknowledgment.

While it is very hard/tragic/sad/heartbreaking to have poor Toby enter this stage of his life, it also sounds to me like you have his interests at heart. Like your vet said, it is about them, not us. So wise.

He will definitely let you know when the time is right. However, I hope Toby has many more months and years with you and your pack.

I know you must be very worried, just always remember how much you love Toby and how you only want the best for him. I really believe you are making the right choices!

Wishing you all much strength!
Kim


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is the first dog I will lose. Somewhere in the back of your mind you always know that *someday* it's going to happen, but that some day seems so far away. And then you come to realize that the day is drawing closer and closer.
> Toby is walking on the path to the bridge. I'm hoping he can stop many times along the way before he gets there, to relax and enjoy the sunshine, and spend a little more time here with us.


 
That is exactly how I felt about Magic.....*someday*. Well someday has now come and gone and I still can't believe it has happened. :no: Keep enjoying every moment now because that is how he lives, in the moment. You will have plenty of time later to think about *someday*. Hugs to you and Toby.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is the first dog I will lose. Somewhere in the back of your mind you always know that *someday* it's going to happen, but that some day seems so far away. And then you come to realize that the day is drawing closer and closer.
> Toby is walking on the path to the bridge. I'm hoping he can stop many times along the way before he gets there, to relax and enjoy the sunshine, and spend a little more time here with us.


Sam was the first dog I lost too and I felt exactly as you do. I knew the day would come but I hoped it would be so far off into the future that I didn't let myself dwell on it. Sam went quickly, over a weekend, so I did not have the time to spend with him as you do with Toby. I do know that Sam and I became even closer in those last days...we shared a deep bond that became even deeper over that weekend. 
I was memorizing him and he was memorizing me. 

Hugs to you and Toby


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What your are doing for Toby is so kind and compassionate. Your vet sounds absolutely amazing and I'm glad you have him for guidance.

Wishing you and Toby many more happy days together. ((HUGS))


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's so hard to imagine on the day you bring your puppy home for the first time that you will be at the other end of the journey much too soon, making really heartbreaking and tough decisions no one ever wants to face. 

_"For dogs who are fortunate enough to be with people who truly love them, a dog's life is a wonderful life."_ (Connie duBay) Toby is very fortunate indeed.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thinking of you today Barb, and Hoping that today is a Good Toby Day. Reading everyone's reflections of their own losses not only opens back up the new wound of my own loss, but gives new perspective at the same time. You will draw on all of this when the time comes to part. Finns Fan was such a great help to me when I lost Frazier. The photo that she shared, and her kindness I will never forget. Please know that we are all here for you every step of the journey. We may not get to hug and Hold Toby everyday like you do, but we love him just as much. Just reach out if you need anything at all. (( hugs))


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I just saw this thread today, and like many others said I too know what you, Toby and the family are going through. No words of wisdom just the hope that you all find the strength and peace you all so deserve.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The support, prayers, and kind words from my friends here make this so much easier. And so far today, this is a VERY good Toby day, so I am treasuring it. He's been a total PEST today, my heart just soars.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go Toby, keep being a total PEST!! Hugs & Kisses from NJ


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for a good Toby day. Give him an ear rub from this Dallas crew.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby must be communicating telepathically to his namesake here in Dallas because my Toby is being extra boistrous and mischievous today! He is upturning my rugs, so I guess I'll take advantage of it and sweep underneath! 

I'm so happy Toby is pestering you! Keep it up!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Keep it up Toby...You're mom loves the pestiness, and we all love to hear it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Toby!! Pesty is good


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good boy Toby. You keep pestering your mum. She loves it. 

Hugs to Toby


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy to hear that Toby is being a pest today. I wish you many more pesty days!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So happy to hear Toby is having a good day!! Hugs to you both.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad that Toby had a good day today! I hope that he feels up to being a pest tomorrow and many days into the future!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very happy toby had a good day yesterday and I hope and pray for many more.:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby is the first dog I will lose. Somewhere in the back of your mind you always know that *someday* it's going to happen, but that some day seems so far away. And then you come to realize that the day is drawing closer and closer.
> Toby is walking on the path to the bridge. I'm hoping he can stop many times along the way before he gets there, to relax and enjoy the sunshine, and spend a little more time here with us.


Not so long ago I was going through what you are with Toby. Although I had been through it four other times before, I don't think you are every really prepared for the end. Each dog is so different, unique, and special in their own way and each holds a special place in your heart. 

My heart goes out to you, treasure each day especially the good ones, I know you will. I pray god will you give you the strength you'll need when the time comes and you will be able to find peace when it does.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Toby.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just found this thread, which brings back many memories. The most recent (but not the first) trip along this path was with Sabrina. We fought her kidney disease together for almost 5 years before it suddenly worsened because of what turned out to be cancer (probably hemangio, though nobody said that word) on her heart. Even the afternoon before she died, she would wag her tail and walk after a tennis ball. 

The trail to the Bridge can be long or short, very rough or simply a gentle stroll. Toby is very, very lucky to have you walking beside him. I hope for both of you that the path is as easy as it can be. When the path ends at the Bridge, you will know that Toby is no longer in pain, even though you certainly will be. And you will know that you gave him all that love could ask, including the grace to let go at the right time.

For now, I am glad that Toby is being a PEST! He has obviously decided this Bridge talk is not about him yet.

Holding you and your in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

SO glad that you and Toby had a Great Day yesterday. I hope today is another good day and I hope Toby pesters you for many more days to come. Big hugs to you both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby has been unable to get up unassisted for a couple of weeks now. This morning he was lying comfortably on his bed, and my husband and I were in the kitchen. Next thing we knew, he was standing next to us


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby has been unable to get up unassisted for a couple of weeks now. This morning he was lying comfortably on his bed, and my husband and I were in the kitchen. Next thing we knew, he was standing next to us


Yay, Toby!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby has been unable to get up unassisted for a couple of weeks now. This morning he was lying comfortably on his bed, and my husband and I were in the kitchen. Next thing we knew, he was standing next to us


Way to go, Toby!!! :appl::appl::appl:

Sounds like Toby realizes that spring is coming and aches and pains of winter can be forgotten.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know that was a welcome sight to see him get up so easily!! Keep it up Toby, your family wants to have you with them for a long time to come!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Toby-wobie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good boy Toby! I'm happy he's doing so well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That sure brought a smile to my face.:smooch:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby has been unable to get up unassisted for a couple of weeks now. This morning he was lying comfortably on his bed, and my husband and I were in the kitchen. Next thing we knew, he was standing next to us


YIPPEE! This sounds like my Sam. He hadn't gone up or down the stairs for a few months because his hips were bothering him, then one day he started using the stairs again and that started a rejuvenation period that lasted 4 months, up to the day he had the ME. 
I will pray that Toby has a rejuvenation of his own too! Give him a huge hug from Ike and I.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> ...Toby is walking on the path to the bridge. I'm hoping he can stop many times along the way before he gets there, to relax and enjoy the sunshine, and spend a little more time here with us.


What a beautiful thought, I hope that for you and Toby also.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Barb, I just lost my girl today, she was basically in hospice care too. I spent the last 5 weeks making her comfortable and happy and that she was, right up till this afternoon. She got to go everywhere we went within reason, special treats every day, and lots and lots of love. We opted to not do surgery on something we felt would not buy her that much time. I worried every time I left home what I'd find when I came home or how I'd know when it was time. But today was different, she didn't want to go anywhere and did not follow me from room to room or come looking for a treat. I could tell by reading her body language that she was not comfortable and he eyes just seemed lifeless and empty. I was willing to happily pamper her as long as she enjoyed it but when she lost her zest I knew it was time to release her. 
I'm so sorry you have to go through this with Toby, it's so hard to face, but you'll know when he isn't happy any more. For now spoil him rotten and love him to pieces.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> We had our vet appointment today. The vet said we are putting Toby in "hospice care". What that means is that we will not do any further testing unless it's for something that can be treated very simply to greatly improve his quality of life (for example, a UTI). We won't treat anything unless it will make him feel better, and we won't seek cures for anything.
> We will just try to make him as comfortable and as happy as possible for as long as possible.
> My vet's definition of "hospice" includes euthanasia at the proper time, hopefully at home if we can work it out.
> I am supposed to keep him on the ivermectin, at least intermittently, to get the demodex under control at least to the point where he doesn't get secondary skin infections. The demodex doesn't bother him a bit, but the secondary infections do and the antibiotics to treat them ruin his appetite.
> ...


Oh, Barb, I know how hard this has been for you. But you have a very wise and kind vet and you are a wonderful caretaker of your beloved pets and will make the right decision when it is the right time. Please keep me posted. You know that I am starting to deal with in a very small degree with some of the issues you are having with Toby with my Rusty. I also have been meaning to tell you how much I appreciate you taking care of my dogs when we take our trips. My daughter in law always says, I will come and look after them for you. But to be honest, you are the only one I trust to care for my four, and I always leave them with you knowing you will take good care of them. And I also know that because I have three senior dogs, that if the decision you are facing with 
Toby has to be made for one of mine while we are away, I trust completely you will be there for them and love on them just like I would do. It is so hard to watch these beloved creatures of ours as they get old. I will be sending good thoughts to you for your dear sweet Toby. 

Donna


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You go, Toby! Way to rally!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby has been unable to get up unassisted for a couple of weeks now. This morning he was lying comfortably on his bed, and my husband and I were in the kitchen. Next thing we knew, he was standing next to us


 
Good boy Toby! I'm glad he did so well yesterday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Chris, I'm so very sorry. How sweet of you to think of me and Toby through your heartbreak. Run free sweet Sammi.



sameli102 said:


> Barb, I just lost my girl today, she was basically in hospice care too. I spent the last 5 weeks making her comfortable and happy and that she was, right up till this afternoon. She got to go everywhere we went within reason, special treats every day, and lots and lots of love. We opted to not do surgery on something we felt would not buy her that much time. I worried every time I left home what I'd find when I came home or how I'd know when it was time. But today was different, she didn't want to go anywhere and did not follow me from room to room or come looking for a treat. I could tell by reading her body language that she was not comfortable and he eyes just seemed lifeless and empty. I was willing to happily pamper her as long as she enjoyed it but when she lost her zest I knew it was time to release her.
> I'm so sorry you have to go through this with Toby, it's so hard to face, but you'll know when he isn't happy any more. For now spoil him rotten and love him to pieces.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *hotel4dogs*  
_...Toby is walking on the path to the bridge. I'm hoping he can stop many times along the way before he gets there, to relax and enjoy the sunshine, and spend a little more time here with us._

I so hope Toby continues to rally and do well. This is such a hard time I know. Give your boy a hug and a kiss for me.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Barb:

Hoping that Toby continues to have good days-we never have long enough.
You and Toby are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart is with you and Toby


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby has been unable to get up unassisted for a couple of weeks now. This morning he was lying comfortably on his bed, and my husband and I were in the kitchen. Next thing we knew, he was standing next to us


So very happy Toby is doing well :leapfrog: Keep having those great days Toby!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Barb:
> 
> Hoping that Toby continues to have good days-*we never have long enough.*
> .


I teared up when I read that. It's so true. My heart aches everytime someone here loses a dog. 

There could never be a "long enough" to have our dear friends with us.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

KISSES FOR TOBY!!:--heart:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A bit more good news, the sore appears to be healing, yay!! It's still got a long way to go, but we were concerned it would become one of the sores that just won't heal. I'm encouraged by the way it looks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Big Hugs and Kisses for Toby and his Mom.

It is a day to day experience we are both going through, I am with you!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay to healing good news! Hope today is another good day for you and Toby and tomorrow is an even better one.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> A bit more good news, the sore appears to be healing, yay!! It's still got a long way to go, but we were concerned it would become one of the sores that just won't heal. I'm encouraged by the way it looks!


Great news, Barb


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for the healing sore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Give Toby a big hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is awesome news!! What a great way to start the day.

Hope the healing continues.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> A bit more good news, the sore appears to be healing, yay!! It's still got a long way to go, but we were concerned it would become one of the sores that just won't heal. I'm encouraged by the way it looks!


This is wonderful news Barb. Keep healing sweet boy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Way to go Toby!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> A bit more good news, the sore appears to be healing, yay!! It's still got a long way to go, but we were concerned it would become one of the sores that just won't heal. I'm encouraged by the way it looks!


 
Yay Toby  What great news!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We had a visit with the acupuncture vet today. She was "stunned" at how good Toby looked compared to 3 weeks ago when she last saw him. Of course, he wasn't walking any better, but his whole attitude was perky and happy. She said he was a totally different dog. No more enalapril for Toby!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for you and Toby!!! Sending healing energy!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that Toby's sore is beginning to heal. Hope you two have many more good days ahead.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad Toby's doing well. Keep it up Toby.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay for Toby! Another good day and a plus to hear that he's in great spirit too. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That says a lot - that he is happy and spirited. What good choices you're making for him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Toby


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

BARB

SO happy that Toby's sore is healing!! 
Way to go, Toby!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Healing Toby! Wonderful news!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear Toby is doing well. 

That news brightened up the start to my day. 

Hugs to you both


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

At our visit with the acupuncture vet yesterday I pointed out the growth on his front leg and asked her what she thought it might be. She poked and prodded it, said the first thing that came to her mind was mast cell tumor, but it's very soft, not hard and typically mast cells are hard. But she said, "does it matter at this point? we're not going to remove it, so why rile it up by sticking it with a needle?" She said it could be just about anything, and since it doesn't seem to bother him, leave it alone. 
Another rather cool little development, a friend of mine had a standard poodle that passed on about a year ago. She had a lovely custom made wheel chair for him. We measured Toby and compared them to the measurements she had taken for Beau's wheelchair, and they were surprisingly similar so she brought me the chair to borrow.
Toby took to it surprisingly well. It doesn't fit him exactly, and I need to figure out what to do with his back feet because he's dragging them and when I put them in the stirrups made for that he just pulls them right back out. 
On the smooth floors in my house he really trucks around, but it's not practical because he keeps getting stuck on the doorways. He did fine on the concrete sidewalks, and on the driveway. 
What I really wanted it for is the yard, and it seems a little hard for him to use on the grass, but maybe with some practice and developing the muscles in his front end again he'll do better.
It's promising, anyway. I need to take a picture of Toby in his chariot and get it on here.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yay! Toby Warrior is practicing in his Chariot! I hope he will soon navigate the grassy areas easily. 

I can't wait to see photos of this wheelchair. Have you figured out any alterations you can make to it to accomodate Toby, assuming your generous friend is agreeable to them?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Toby will learn to navigate his chariot better in the house. I remember seeing a man walking 5 dachounds sp. and 3 of them were in chariots. Looking forward to seeing a picture of Toby in his new ride.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we adjusted the wheelchair as much as possible, there are some sliding braces held on by allen head bolts, but two of the measurements are welded and can't be adjusted. One is the thickness of his thigh, because you have to lift his rear end up and put him in 2 holes (which BTW is hard to do and takes 2 people unfortunately) and the other one is the overall width near the ribcage. Toby's ribcage is a little wider than Beau's was, but it's do-able. The thighs seem to fit pretty well.
We're trying to monkey with the height of the back legs, it seems like if his back end is a bit higher than his front end it helps him make forward progress.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So happy to read he is truckin' around on his new wheels, sounds like he likes it!  I wish you luck with the further modifications.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, that sounds so wonderful! Toby trucking around again and sporting his own chariot  He must be so pleased, I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Barb, Toby is so lucky to have you - I hope you see that sparkle in his eyes for a long time to come. Thoughts and hugs are with you both ...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that Toby is doing so much better! Hope he continues to do well and you have many more good days, months and years together!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear that Toby took so well to his new wheels. He sure seems to have an irrepressible spirit. Nothing's gonna keep him from enjoying life. Hugs to you both.


----------

